# 95 Altima issues



## pavesquared (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a 95 and about 2 weeks ago I was pulling into trafic and it started missing and running rough. I pulled off the road and it died. I changed the coil thinking that was it. Wrong, I pulled the codes and got 0101 (cam position sensor) so I changed the distributor. Wrong again. It will not start or run at all. Please help I need my car back. Wife is driving me nuts because I have to use her car to get back and forth to work and leave her at home.

pavesquared


----------



## pavesquared (Jan 17, 2004)

*more to add*

Forgot to add that I am getting fuel and spark. I can smell fuel when I pull the plugs and I have pulled the plugs and tried to start and got spark. Also I have tried to clear the codes and I don't think that is happened yet. How do I clear them out when I change a part?


----------



## pavesquared (Jan 17, 2004)

:dumbass: Got it running today. just messed with the timing and got it going. I guess it pays to just keep at it. Also got the codes cleared.

Thanks 
pavesquared


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Glad to hear you got it going. One thing, rebuilt distributors don't last too long. Keep your receipt.


----------



## oxgoodfella (Feb 29, 2004)

pavesquared said:


> I have a 95 and about 2 weeks ago I was pulling into trafic and it started missing and running rough. I pulled off the road and it died. I changed the coil thinking that was it. Wrong, I pulled the codes and got 0101 (cam position sensor) so I changed the distributor. Wrong again. It will not start or run at all. Please help I need my car back. Wife is driving me nuts because I have to use her car to get back and forth to work and leave her at home.
> 
> pavesquared


how did you get the code of the error in the first place? thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

oxgoodfella said:


> how did you get the code of the error in the first place? thanks.


You can get the codes by turning the ECU to diagnostic mode, in which it will flash the codes depending on the year, or they can be pulled by a scan tool at the dealer or places like Auto Zone. For more info on the codes themselves and test procedures I recommend purchasing a Haynes repair manual or the Factory Service manual for your car.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

pavesquared said:


> :dumbass: Got it running today. just messed with the timing and got it going. I guess it pays to just keep at it. Also got the codes cleared.
> 
> Thanks
> pavesquared


I'm glad to see you got it. Did you have a timing light to dial it in? Also did you replace the spark plugs? I ask because if not the gas mileage may suffer and they wife may be on you again... not in the good way though.

Troy


----------

